# Anybody using VSL No. 3?



## Chester (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry if this has come up before, but here goes: My doc has put me on a probiotic called VSL #3 for Crohn's. Has anyone out there been on this? If so, has it helped?

thanx,
Chet


----------



## jjs16 (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi Chet,

I tried it for a short period of time with no noticeable improvment. The 
suppliers say you should use it for a least thirthy days for it to start having any affect.

I have heard that it works for some people. My doc told me it can't hurt me and it didn't.

it's quite expensive and isn't usually covered by any insurance plans, however if it works it would be worth every penny.

j

PS it was hard to find in Canada. I had to get a pharmacy to order it for me.


----------



## Cara Fusinato (Aug 23, 2007)

I took it when I first flared.  I didn't notice any improvement.  However, I understand the validity of probiotics and have tried a couple cheaper brands.  Not noticing any real improvements on those either, I decided to invest the $75 (or less) in other worthy endeavors.  It won't hurt though.  You could also try taking 1/2 a packet a day -- much more economical.  I was more impressed with the amount of "free" ice packs I received in the shipment than anything noticeable it did for me.


----------



## D Bergy (Aug 23, 2007)

I stole this from Lymenet where they have lots of experience with probiotics.

The two probiotics by popularity are Theralac and the one touted as the king of hill is VSL#3

*Theralac, Ultra Flora, and for severe cases VSL#3.

Theralac has 20 billion, Ultra Flora 15 billion, and VSL#3 450 billion.*

By active bacteria VSL wins hands down.  However I do not know what role bacterial variety plays in all of this.  I use Primal Defense Ultra but also have not noticed any big difference other than making stool smell better.  I do remember reading somewhere that probiotics may help prevent flares.  That is worth something.

D Bergy


----------



## D Bergy (Aug 23, 2007)

Just a side note concerning probiotics.  Apparently we have about two to three pounds of bacteria in our gut.  Now if we are trying to change the balance of good and bad bacteria using a probiotic I would think it would take one heck of a long time.  Especially if you are not actively killing the bad sort of bacteria.

I think we may have to adjust our time frame given the sheer volume of bacteria.  It may take months to have a material effect that would be noticeable.

Just my thinking on the subject.

D Bergy


----------



## TammySue62 (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone
Its been awhile since I chatted
Yes I have tried VSL#3
It worked great for me but as someone said in
Canada it is quite expensive to buy.
For a months supply was around 98.00 
I could not afford to buy it any more
But if I could I would be still taking it.
Sometimes my Dr. gets samples and gives them to me
and know I just say no because when I am taking VSL#3
i feel great like I dont even have CD then when I run out
my CD goes all wacky again 

TAMMY


----------



## jjs16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi Tammy,

Where did you get the VSL#3, I live in Mississauga and find it hard to track down.
How long did you use it for and how long did it take to notice a difference.

j


----------



## TammySue62 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi
I used to get it from my GI in Hamilton
When ever his supplier dropped off some
samples he would give them to me.
It would start working for me in a day or so 
then when I stop Taking VSL#3 i would start
to get sick all over again.Try to google vsl#3
I moved and lost the phone number and their site
Try under pro botics also.
Hope this helps
                Tammy


----------



## MilSki (Sep 3, 2007)

You can get VSL#3 from Boots for £13.95 for a pack of 10 sachets. I've started using it and it seems to be helping.

http://www.vsl3.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=12&Itemid=26

http://www.vsl3.com/VSL3/default.asp


----------



## imisspopcorn (Sep 4, 2009)

*Vsl #3 Ds*

I know this is an old thread but I was just checking to see who has tried this. I went to the GI today and asked him about this stuff. I was thrilled to learn that it is covered by my insurance if he prescribed the double strenghth(DS). (Granted my  co-pay was $50.)  I was happy that it wasn't that terrible tasting. It was pretty good with my mocha java chiller from Sonic. Anyway, here's to  balanced gut flora!!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Sep 4, 2009)

I asked my Gastro for a prescription and he inexplicably turned me down. Not really sure why. It's not like it's a product fraught with harmful side effects.


----------



## MilSki (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been using VSL#3 for about a year now if not more. My flares alway start in the colon where all the bacteria live, so the vsl#3 has worked wonders for me. It did take about 6 weeks for me to notice any difference. 

Thankfully I get it on prescription as my GI recommended it to me. He also reports that research says, 2 satchets, twice a day is the most effective dose. Any more is a waste.

Hope this helps.


----------



## imisspopcorn (Sep 4, 2009)

I guess the DS/double strength requires a prescription. It has 900 billion bacteria. 
I'm really hoping this helps....I can't believe I'm excited to be ingesting bacteria!


----------



## mehtadone (Jan 13, 2011)

I've had it on off for a while. 

This weekend I got the runs. One sachet of the stuff and it stopped the runs. I didnt take anything else. 

I would suggest to anyone its worth giving it a shot!


----------



## Slandur (Jan 14, 2011)

Gonna try the VSL#3... ordering it online tonight.  Will start asap.  Will post results after once month of use.  I used to take a probiotic and I think it did help slightly.  I really don't trust the cheap ones though so this excites me slightly.


----------



## MariaK5 (Jun 22, 2013)

Just want to mention that you can not take live bacteria of any kind while on remicade. It's an immune suppressant and can multiply the bacteria. VSL and shots.


----------



## 2thFairy (Jun 22, 2013)

MariaK5 said:


> Just want to mention that you can not take live bacteria of any kind while on remicade. It's an immune suppressant and can multiply the bacteria. VSL and shots.


I took VSL while on Remicade with no issues.


----------



## MariaK5 (Jun 22, 2013)

I guess you were lucky maybe? My GI and others I know who have Crohns have been told no live vaccines etc while on immune suppressants. In fact my brother take a live probiotic and it even states in the bottle a big warningD ont take if you're in immune suppressants. It's very dangerous.


----------



## kiny (Jun 22, 2013)

MariaK5 said:


> Just want to mention that you can not take live bacteria of any kind while on remicade. It's an immune suppressant and can multiply the bacteria. VSL and shots.


You can take probiotics just fine while on remicade. There are certain probiotics everyone has to be careful with, like S. boulardii and Nissle strain, because S. Boulardi might overgrow and bc Nissle is genotoxic, but you can take the regular lacto and bifido probiotics just fine.


----------



## MariaK5 (Jun 22, 2013)

They're not a live culture though I believe. Anyhow, that's what I've been told and read on warning labels. Use caution is all I'm saying.


----------



## warn81 (Jun 29, 2014)

my doc gave me samples and I just bought some online....stomach has been rumbly.


----------

